# Duties On An Avatar 2x12



## KujaSE (Jul 30, 2006)

They've got a really killer "summer special" on right now and I'm looking to downsize from a 4x12 to a 2x12. The cabs on special are $299 + $39 regular shipping + $39 shipping to Canada.

Comes to something like $401.50 after the exchange rate. I have a feeling duties won't be a walk in the park though. Any idea on what I'd expect to get slapped with on this kind of merchandise at that price?

-Mike;Dojcsak


----------



## bleedingfingers (Sep 25, 2007)

It's a shame that these are to big to ship by USPS. 
but Dave would not even ship to Canada before then steamco music in Winipeg was a dealer 
so you could buy the stuff from them.

Fedex is going to charge you brokerage but because these cabs are made in the US. 
there should not be any duty.
There is free trade between US . and Canada
But I think you are going to have to pay the taxes pst gst that should be it.

I'm not 100% sure on this but I get everything I buy in the US. sent by USPS. and don't have to pay brokerage and in most cases no tax either.

Hope this helps 

cheers B.


----------



## JSX/6505 (Nov 18, 2007)

Duty will be about $25 and brokerage will be about $60.

I would order a Voltage S series 2x12 from Steamco instead.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Read carefully: "3. Are your products available in other countries? YES

Canada ..YES .we now ship there directly. The US shipping cost would be about the same cost (for most of Canada... some far away or remote locations may cost a little more like Nova Scotia, but we'll let you know before we ship) *then add $39 for the fedex broker fee. That is the total to us*. You'll have to pay the Canadian government whatever taxes are due. Please email your postal code and we'll give you an exact quote.

No duties on US built items under free trade. just tax on everything


----------



## KujaSE (Jul 30, 2006)

washburned said:


> Read carefully: "3. Are your products available in other countries? YES
> 
> Canada ..YES .we now ship there directly. The US shipping cost would be about the same cost (for most of Canada... some far away or remote locations may cost a little more like Nova Scotia, but we'll let you know before we ship) *then add $39 for the fedex broker fee. That is the total to us*. You'll have to pay the Canadian government whatever taxes are due. Please email your postal code and we'll give you an exact quote.
> 
> No duties on US built items under free trade. just tax on everything


Of course, this is where I got all my initial shipping information, but they'll have no idea what I'd actually be paying on duties. That's why I'm trying to confirm for anyone who's tried it here.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

There is NO DUTY, just taxes and brokerage (and brokerage you are paying in advance to the seller), provided the goods are made in USA and the forms are completed by the seller properly.


----------



## holyman (Dec 22, 2009)

bleedingfingers said:


> It's a shame that these are to big to ship by USPS.
> but Dave would not even ship to Canada before then steamco music in Winipeg was a dealer
> so you could buy the stuff from them.
> 
> ...


I recently had an amp arrive via USPS and was charged taxes on it even though it was declared a gift on the customs form. I had never been charged taxes on stuff sent USPS before.

Apparently this is the new norm (at least it is according to the cute Canada Post girl who delivered my amp), our government is anxious to collect whatever taxes they can it seems... 

I have another amp on its way from Maine so we shall see what happens.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

holyman said:


> I recently had an amp arrive via USPS and was charged taxes on it even though it was declared a gift on the customs form. I had never been charged taxes on stuff sent USPS before.
> 
> Apparently this is the new norm (at least it is according to the cute Canada Post girl who delivered my amp), our government is anxious to collect whatever taxes they can it seems...
> 
> I have another amp on its way from Maine so we shall see what happens.


Exemption limits for gifts is pretty low (I think $100), so yeah, you'll pay taxes on amps.


----------



## warplanegrey (Jan 3, 2007)

As has been covered in this thread (sort of), all you should have to pay is sales tax on the cab. You're paying the extra $39 for the brokerage fee as part of the shipping charge, and so you shouldn't have to pay that.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

holyman said:


> I recently had an amp arrive via USPS and was charged taxes on it even though it was declared a gift on the customs form. I had never been charged taxes on stuff sent USPS before.
> 
> Apparently this is the new norm (at least it is according to the cute Canada Post girl who delivered my amp), our government is anxious to collect whatever taxes they can it seems...
> 
> I have another amp on its way from Maine so we shall see what happens.


Are there Canadian taxes due for *used* items sent USPS?


----------



## holyman (Dec 22, 2009)

TubeStack said:


> Are there Canadian taxes due for *used* items sent USPS?


I believe so. The amp I purchased was used.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

*Be very careful!* Dave from Avatar, up until very recently, refused to sign the manufacturer's documents required to make his items 'free trade'. Strange, I know, but things aren't uhh 'automatically' tax free, he has to sign some certification. It was an ongoing issue between Avatar and steamco.

I'm NOT saying that you definitely will incur more cost, but unless Dave has changed his tune, you MIGHT. I'm not threadcrapping, just trying to make sure you have all your ducks in a row....make sure to clarify with Avatar when you order. They may have changed their practice.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Couple of things.....if it has Chinese made Celestions speakers....not free trade, but you might get it by. There needs to be something that says manufactured in the USA on the product or documents.....onus is on you to prove it. I think the max "gift" is now $60. Just in case you do have to pay duty, it should be no more than 8% of basic cost of the product, or about $25...there is no duty on services, i.e. shipping and brokerage......Sales tax will be charged on everything.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

keto said:


> *Be very careful!* Dave from Avatar, up until very recently, refused to sign the manufacturer's documents required to make his items 'free trade'. Strange, I know, but things aren't uhh 'automatically' tax free, he has to sign some certification. It was an ongoing issue between Avatar and steamco.
> 
> I'm NOT saying that you definitely will incur more cost, but unless Dave has changed his tune, you MIGHT. I'm not threadcrapping, just trying to make sure you have all your ducks in a row....make sure to clarify with Avatar when you order. They may have changed their practice.


Very true. I bought a Magic amp a couple years ago. Small builder, doesn't know the paperwork drill, and doesn't want to bother with it, as he has enough customers already. I even printed off the Canada customs invoice and filled everything out for him to sign but he wouldn't sign it. 

I think it was mostly because it was Fed Ex he used for shipping. They use PBB for a broker, who don't let anything slide. I had to pay about $200 in duty on a US made product. I will never use Fed Ex again.

EDIT: I'm not blaming Fed Ex, but their broker. They were relentless in their pursuit of every penny they could get out of me. Lets face it, is anything really "Made in USA" anymore? There are Chinese speakers, Euro and Chinese tubes, resistors and caps from who knows where. Where did the wood and tolex come from? What about the wire? Solder. Grillcloth. And the metal for the Chassis. Who knows? They were complete and utter pricks to me, held my amp for ransom for a couple weeks, and ripped me off for $200. No Fed Ex for me ever again if I am on the receiving end of a US shipment.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

ok..let's get one thing clear..FEDEX DOES NOT CHARGE DUTIES TAXE anymore, only a 10$ handeling fee for custom, unlike the 55$ from UPS. EVEN if the celestion been chiness?...so what, the cab is ASSEMBLED IN USA wich is as same as BUILT IN now. I order parts every 2 weeks, over 70% of parts made for guitars these days are asians and does'nt change anything. I just receiced a 450$ US box of parts, and taxe was only 28$ if i recall. 

Before going all crazy, give a mail at Avatar, i've talked with the guy many times, and he's a greath guy to deal with and very helpfull.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

FWIW, I just received a used Scumback speaker from the US and didn't have to pay any Canadian taxes on it.


----------



## sonic74 (May 21, 2009)

How did you do that? I always end up paying taxes on stuff I get from across the border. Thanks.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

sonic74 said:


> How did you do that? I always end up paying taxes on stuff I get from across the border. Thanks.


unfortunaly there are no tricks or golden rule...it's all up to the guy working at the Custom that day. i recieved another package with a declared value of 859$..and NO TAXE...the other was 65$ declared value..and this one had taxe..go figure.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Legally, if an item* was manufactured in N.America, all that would have to be paid by the buyer are all the taxes. They (Canada Customs) calculate the taxes by converting your total cost to Candian dollars first. This total cost includes any taxes you paid in the US and shipping/handling, etc. There will be no duty charged on speakers. What makes things go all screwy is when you are shipping an item across the border. I have a friend in NYS, so when I purchase something (eg. my KitchenAid mixer), I have it shipped over there, then pick it up myself and declare it at Customs when coming back.

* Obviously, this doesn't include booze, smokes and some other items.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

You pay taxse on the price the seller or sender puts on the Shipping Papers...the WHOLE package. the guy at the border does'nt give a shit if the speakers are made somewhere here..he has NO WAY of knowing that unless he unpacks the box and takes the cab appart. that's bullshit basicaly. 

Custom are the worst Managed Buiseness you can find. they have NO RULES of what package gets tag and wich does'nt.


----------

